# CC Buffalo down for 12 minutes?



## drmike (Jan 22, 2014)

Anyone else just notice 12 minutes of CC downtime in Buffalo?  Confirmed elsewhere.  (I had some open terminals that were hung and pings went to NULL).

Looks like something may have tripped in Dallas too.

(we need an outage section for folks to share/debug stuff)


----------



## Francisco (Jan 22, 2014)

Maybe they installed that new router?


----------



## drmike (Jan 22, 2014)

^--- I doubt it.

Unsure if a subnet was impacted or something larger.   I need to set up something more formal / piggyback on data from other folks monitoring.


----------



## Jack (Jan 22, 2014)

So even though you don't like CC you still have services on their network?!?


----------



## ndelaespada (Jan 22, 2014)

They were testing how they'll flip the switch in Dallas...


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 22, 2014)

CC's network is better than CityNet's (see here) but 12 minutes of CC network downtime in one day isn't news based on my experience with CC's network in a few locations.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 22, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Maybe they installed that new router?


They were setting up the v6.

<_<



Jack said:


> So even though you don't like CC you still have services on their network?!?


You didn't think he was going to judge their quality based solely on hearsay and guessing, I hope?


----------



## drmike (Jan 22, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> CC's network is better than CityNet's (see here) but 12 minutes of CC network downtime in one day isn't news based on my experience with CC's network in a few locations.


No doubt   and I agree.

Really need an outage section for folks to group debug.


----------



## VPSCorey (Jan 22, 2014)

Naw they were installing their brand new /16


----------



## manacit (Jan 23, 2014)

I've got my bouncer running on a dedicated server of mine in cc buf:

[22:24:36] manacit signed on at December 28, 2013 at 4:37:53 PM PST and has been idle for 1 Hour, 59 Minutes, 9 Seconds

Looks like I never disconnected, not sure if it was just a portion of their network or something?


----------



## Wintereise (Jan 23, 2014)

Nope, was likely only one access switch or something.

Didn't catch it here.


----------



## drmike (Jan 23, 2014)

I am looking at one of the IP ranges that continues to flap.   Will see if it is the entire range and then move around and see what the heck is going down.  

I know GVH has issues and packet loss ongoing... But this was on another less visible provider's block


----------



## peterw (Jan 23, 2014)

Jack said:


> So even though you don't like CC you still have services on their network?!?


Keep your enemies closer :lol:


----------



## drmike (Jan 23, 2014)

Jack said:


> So even though you don't like CC you still have services on their network?!?


You do too, right 

Who said it was my service  Bahahahahahah


----------



## Jack (Jan 23, 2014)

drmike said:


> You do too, right
> 
> Who said it was my service  Bahahahahahah


I have nothing with CC and haven't since August 2013 

Don't mind Jon but don't like his staff.


----------



## mrwright (Jan 23, 2014)

Jack said:


> I have nothing with CC and haven't since August 2013
> 
> Don't mind Jon but don't like his staff.


 h34r:


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 23, 2014)

We had a small downage in the network as well.


----------



## Jack (Jan 23, 2014)

mrwright said:


> h34r:


Minus you but you aren't staff anymore!


----------



## lbft (Jan 23, 2014)

FRCorey said:


> Naw they were installing their brand new /16


_*cough*_


----------



## drmike (Jan 23, 2014)

lbft said:


> _*cough*_


This is getting stupid with CC and the IPs...

HE has them up some more:

IPs Originated (v4): 498,432

Was 422k not so long ago... This month...


----------

